# Staff Assistant Campus Police



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Staff Assistant Campus Police*
Institution:
Mount Wachusett Community College

Location:
Gardner, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
12/22/2020

Type:
Full-Time

Company Description:
you can get an associate's degree here.

About MWCC - Mount Wachusett Community College

Job Description:

General Statement of Duties

Provides administrative support to the Chief of Police and Public Safety and the Campus Police and Public Safety Department. This position is responsible for records and office management for the Police Administrative Office. The Staff Assistant provides dispatch support to the Campus Police and Public Safety Office and Facilities Department as well as back up support to the MWCC Information Center receptionist. The staff assistant reports directly to the Chief of Police and Public Safety and, in his/her absence, the Lieutenant.

Essential Job Functions:

This is a confidential position. The Staff Assistant will have knowledge of, and assist the Chief of Police with sensitive communications and information, including but not limited to:


Budget preparation
Personnel matters
CORI and SORI information and systems 
DCJIS criminal information systems
Registry of Motor Vehicles systems
Banner Student information systems
Emergency notification systems
Internal personnel investigations
Department billing for police details, etc.
Weekly attendance
Prepare and maintain employee related forms and records
Public record requests
Security camera monitoring and control
Report control, maintenance, and dissemination of records
Special State Police licensing and training systems
Perform other duties as assigned
Responsibilities

Organizes efforts of police, facilities, and other emergency responders;
Processes CORI/SORI for each student who requires one for their enrollment (certification required);
Processes CORI/SORI, and Registry of Motor Vehicles information through the DCJIS computer for police employment background investigations and for officers conducting criminal investigations (Certification and bi-annual re-certification required including fingerprint clearance and background investigation);
Responds to routine correspondence following established guidelines and procedures;
Maintains confidential files; threat assessment files, SORI files, and all campus police files;
Provides dispatch support to the Campus Police and Public Safety Office and Facilities Department as well as back up support to the MWCC receptionist;
Screens all visitors and telephone calls for the office personnel and dispatches personnel as needed for routine and emergency calls;
Manages attendance of campus police and related work;
Processes travel requests for Campus Police and MWCC staff;
Prepares and processes training requests and travel forms and submits for travel reimbursement;
Prepares Campus Police purchase requisitions and submits for approval;
Monitors cost center budgets;
Tracks lost and found items in the database, enters Campus Police call information as needed in the report database;
Issues and tracks contractor keys;
Conducts statistical research and runs other reports as needed for Campus Police;
Proofreads police reports and other correspondence, documents, etc.; 
Prepares and develops spreadsheets as needed for reporting and tracking of information. 
Conducts searches in Banner as needed for police investigations;
Prepares standard monthly reports and other non-standard reports via mail and electronically as required;
Drafts letters and correspondence, including confidential documents;
Assists in the preparation, formatting, and proofreading of the Clery mandated Annual Security Report and other policies, procedures, and manuals;
Assists in coordination and updating of and emergency response systems and documents, including Be-Safe emergency manual, GETS emergency notification systems, MWCC Emergency Response Manual, Blackboard Connect system and/or other emergency notification system, etc.;
Assists with emergency operations; including dispatch, record keeping; emergency messaging, etc.; 
Manages, programs, updates, and runs reports for the employee badge system;
Managing office correspondence; daily bookkeeping, clerical and administrative duties;
Assisting with event coordination, including event signage;
Researching supplies and equipment and preparing quotes and associated paperwork;
Filing of confidential information;
Scheduling and assignment of state vehicles;
Assisting with preparation, proof reading and updating of campus police policies, procedures, reports and manuals;
Distribution of parking permits;
Maintains records for outside details, including preparation and submission of billing;
Management of interagency requests for information;
Assists in the planning and preparation of strategic planning initiatives;
Preparation of contracts for training instructors, grants, etc.;
Scheduling of campus police meetings, trainings, etc. and recording of minutes as required.
Preparation, tracking, data entry and mailing of public records requests under the direction of the Chief;
Receives emergency and non-emergency calls and directs the appropriate response units to the scene, including police, fire, and ambulance, and other college and outside agency personnel as needed using telephone, and emergency radios;
Prepares charts and graphs for reports, documents, and presentations;
Performs searches on the Department of Criminal Justice Information systems and through other systems and agencies as required;
Monitor and maintain emergency telephone and radio lists;
Maintain confidential internal files, segregating and tracking of training, merit, appreciation, employment papers, etc.;
Notarize documents as needed after acquiring notary status.
Requirements:

Minimum Qualifications

High School Diploma or equivalent;
3-5 years of experience in an office environment;
Eligible for access and use of Department of Criminal Justice Information Systems (DCJIS) computer which requires fingerprint submission and background clearance through the Massachusetts State Police identification unit; including Criminal Offender Records Information (CORI) check, Sex Offender Records Information (SORI) check on finalists, and drug testing of the final candidate at time of offer of employment;
Proficiency with computer and technology skills especially the Microsoft Office suite;
Eligible to be certified, as a Notary public-responsible to notarize documents as needed for department or college needs;
Responsibility to engage in essential professional development and maintain required certifications;
May be subject to random drug testing.
Skills, Knowledge and Aptitudes


Applicant must be detailed-oriented;
Ability to communicate effectively orally and in writing;
Ability to multi-task including operation of phones, two way radios, and security camera systems simultaneously;
Ability to maintain accurate records;
Ability to maintain confidentiality;
Ability to handle difficult personalities and situations professionally;
Must have the ability to work under pressure in high stress situations;
Must remain alert and attentive;
Understanding of basic police procedures as relates to the job;
Ability work harmoniously with students, staff, visitors, and outside agencies;
Knowledge of standard office procedures and equipment;
Excellent listening and communication skills;
Ability to explain departmental policies and procedures.
Desired Qualification

Associate's degree in criminal justice or related field;
Dispatch and emergency response experience;
Knowledge and expertise of web based technologies including Banner system and online survey packages;
Prior knowledge and experience with CORI, SORI, and public records laws and practices.
Equivalency Statement

Applicants who do not meet the qualifications as stated above are encouraged to put in writing precisely how their background and experience have prepared them with the equivalent combination of education, training and experience required for the responsibilities of this position.

Additional Information:

Salary: $44,000.-$50,000.

Status: Full Time

Benefits: Yes

Hours per Week: 37.5 Mon-Fri 7:30AM-3:30PM

Number of Weeks: 52

Application Instructions:

The following documents are required:

1. Resume

2. Cover Letter

_Anticipated Effective Date: January 2021_

_Applications accepted up to and including January 4., 2020_

_Applications received after January 4, 2020 MAY be considered until the position is filled._

_Candidates may be subject to employment screening to include both a Criminal Offender Record Information (CORI) request and a Sexual Offender Registry Information (SORI)._

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Mount Wachusett Community College

Online App. Form:
http://mwcc.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=127186&jobboard=148

Mount Wachusett Community College seeks to provide equal educational and employment opportunities and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, religious creed, age, physical or mental disability, sex, national origin or ancestry, marital status, sexual orientation, genetic information or veteran


----------

